# Are you adding mileage to a towable, just as if you would be driving the vehicule?



## laserman (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I'm a newbie but my wife had an interesting question while discussing our choice for our future towable for our future RV life. Are we adding mileage to the towable while towing it just as if we were driving it? Then, if so, depreciation is double. The RV and the towable are depreciated as we add mileage to both at the same time??????? If not, must we disconnect the odometer?:concern:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 9, 2012)

well I don't know about other toads, but yes  to my Saturn. While in tow with all 4 down it adds the miles.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 9, 2012)

Our 2002 chev tracker does not add milage while towed 4 down.


----------



## dfedora (Apr 9, 2012)

My Jeep Wrangler does not add mileage 4 down,( 4WD transfer case in neutral so transmission doen't turn)


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 9, 2012)

wow, I need a new toad.


----------



## laserman (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting question, isn't it?


----------



## krsmitty (Apr 10, 2012)

Tow it backwards...take miles off


----------



## C Nash (Apr 10, 2012)

Ken, Now if I see a toad being towed backwards I'll know who to blame LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 10, 2012)

well not going to try that with mine


----------



## JimE (Apr 12, 2012)

Hollis I tow a 2005 Saturn Vue all four down and it does not increment mileage along the way. Do you pull the main ignition fuse when you travel?


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Jim, no all I have to do is put it in neutral and the key in acc, no fuse to pull. But there again, my Saturn is an 1998 model, so that may be why I am adding miles to it.


----------

